# trouble with my seesnake



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

So I have a black n white seesnake compact with red pushrod. I use it with my dvdpak2. Pushrod is in perfect shape. Transmitter works great. Picture is super clear. But sometimes after the inspection when im pulling back out of the line, the lights on the head go dim. When I get the camera out of the line completely, the camera is working and is showing a picture on the screen but lights are almost off. If I tap the head and the lights turn back on and they seem to work like normal again. Any one have any feedback other than sending it in for service? Loose transmitter? Camera head connection?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Call Scott Odell.

http://www.utilityequipmenttechnology.com


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine did that. In about a months time I had to take it in for a camera head replacement. The picture eventually started going in and out on me, slowing me down on sewer inspections and jettings. Start saving.


----------

